# Wickedly Easy Quilt Pics!



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I had been looking for an easy pattern to use up my collection of Halloween/fall fabrics and the wickedly easy quilt pattern really fit the bill. I ended up with enough blocks to make two quilts. Here is the first one:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/fallquilt.jpg


The second one will be just like it...it has all the same blocks etc. I think my next project will be the same pattern with the leftover bright fabrics from the quilt before these! 

The wickedly easy quilt pattern is available on my blog btw


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

is that the fabric scraps from the jar quilt?


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

love it and love halloween


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

No, busybee, I didn't do the jar quilt. I just found these fabrics here and there. Some are from WalMart, Hobby Lobby, Hancock's and Hancock's of Paducah. It is a really simple pattern to use and works up pretty fast. If I had just sat down and worked on it at one time I could have probably done it up in a day. I just kinda worked on it here and there.

Thanks, Petsneggs, I was afraid the Halloween fabric was gonna be a little too much but I think it all worked out in the end. My favorite fabric out of the whole thing turned out to be the apple fabric I got from Walmart. Go figure LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like this.

I had to click enlarge it to really see the fabrics. I like the colors of the blue with the skulls.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I almost didn't use the skull fabric cause I really thought it was way too Halloweeny but my daughter talked me into it and I really like it cause it helps balance out all the orange.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !!! I never thought Id like a halloween quilt -----youve changed my mind !!!!!
I really like it !!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - now can you explain the actual block?

It looks rather strip sewn, then cut and up/down and side/side blocks.

I like the finished product a lot.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - now can you explain the actual block?
> 
> It looks rather strip sewn, then cut and up/down and side/side blocks.
> 
> ...



Yes, the instructions are not the best in the world! 
But here goes...take your fat quarter (18x22) and cut it into 
3 4.5x18in strips; 
2 2.5x18in strips; and 
2 2.5x16in strips. 
You do that for each fat quarter you use in the blocks. The reason I had so many blocks is cause I had half yard pieces so I basically got double of everything. 

Then you make strip sets by sewing a group of five strips together in this order:
4.5 strip
2.5 x18 stip
4.5 strip
2.5 x 18 strip
4.5 strip

Then you cross cut the strip sets into two (2) 7.5 strip sets and one 2.5 strip set. Do that for each strip set you made. 

Then you pick out two of the 7.5 strip sets (mix them up!) and sew a 2.5x16.5 strip between them. 

After you have all your blocks done you position them by the way the 2.5x16.5 strips runs....the first block could be strip horizontal..then the second block would be strip vertical and so forth.

You can use the extra 2.5x18 strip sets you have left over for the border. I used just leftover 2.5x18in strips to make my border.

Crib size is 2 blocks x 3 blocks
Lap quilt is 3 blocks x 4 blocks (this is what I made)
twin 4 x 5 blocks
queen 5 x 6 blocks

The block size is 16.5 in x 16.5 in.

Fat qtrs needed for each quilt are:
crib...........6
lap............12 plus 1 fat eighth
twin...........20
queen.........30


I hope this helps! Here is the link to the pattern on my blog: http://thesinglemomchronicles.typep...icles/files/wickedly_easy_quilts_patterns.pdf


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks - 
I just casually read thru the instructions, and will study read thru them after some breakfast and my brain really kicks in for the day.

Angie


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I was way confused at first but then when I started it all just kinda clicked


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here is a pic of the finished sister quilt. I can't wait to get them quilted! I am picking up my other finished quilt hopefully this week and I will be dropping these two off for quilting!

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/P1060024-1.jpg


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Hummm, I might have to try this, I wish they had a KING size chart though!

And I cant seem to find fat quarters around here, short of going to Paduach :shrug:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

GB, I couldn't imagine trying to make a king size quilt! LOL Of course, my sewing table consists of a wooden tv tray LOL Not alot of room there! I plan on making a trip to Paducah to Hancock's just as soon as I get my tax refund in LOL I have been looking over the latest catalog trying to get an idea of what I want the most and I am not making much headway lol.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I gettin' a headache trying to understand tha!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

gosh, i wish i could make a quilt (other than just covering old ones) but even if my brain does happen to click in i dont think i could follow the instructions. i saw a book on quilting yesterday it was 11.00 . i thought it was too much if it didn't help me. if i could find quilting for dummies might help. maybe there is even such a book out there. i do sew and i would have every thing i need to start. ...Georgia.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

rkintn said:


> GB, I couldn't imagine trying to make a king size quilt! LOL Of course, my sewing table consists of a wooden tv tray LOL Not alot of room there! I plan on making a trip to Paducah to Hancock's just as soon as I get my tax refund in LOL I have been looking over the latest catalog trying to get an idea of what I want the most and I am not making much headway lol.



Well my area is an Old metal desk, not much room either! But i told hubby i will eventually make us a quilt!
I was wondering where do you have your quilts "quilted" and how much does it run?? I have a top i made and am to chicken to machine quilt it, and want to give it to one of my girls! 1st top i peiced!
Let me know when your going to Paducah,maybe we can do a "MEET & Shop" thing!!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That would be really cool! I will definitely let you know when I make my next run to Paducah! I take mine to the Stichin' Post in Union City, TN. Ms. Patsy does a really nice job and it depends on the size of quilt (you provide the backing). I figure these two will probably run around $50 each to quilt. Also Sew Sassy in Paris, TN does machine quilting but she is a little more expensive. She runs more of a quilt/fabric shop along with her machine quilting. Ms. Patsy just does machine quilting. I am really bad cause I have a frame that I can quilt my own on with my own sewing machine...I just don't have the time right now to do it!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I have a fabric shop here in town ( just opened) and she said she has someone that could do them, but i havent priced it yet. I think my "top" is a twin but not sure )


----------

